# Powdered hair over cushions



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bones.

Em pregunto si algú sap visualitzar una dama de finals del XIX, en un teatre a la ciutat de València, amb els cabells "powdered" i "over cushions".

Com en diríem, d'aquest pentinat, en català? Més o menys me l'imagino, però en desconec la terminologia.

Context: *"Many ladies wore powdered hair over cushions; "fringes" were universal. Many faces looked artificially got up, with rouge, black eyelashes, etc."*

*Hope Edwardes*, viatgera britànica de finals del XIX​ 
Gràcies.


----------



## ungatomalo

perruca empolsada?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Em sembla que, si es tracta de pols de maquillatge, es diu "empolvorat", no "empolsat".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ungatomalo said:


> perruca empolsada?


 


MarieSuzanne said:


> Em sembla que, si es tracta de pols de maquillatge, es diu "empolvorat", no "empolsat".


 
Gràcies, nois.

MariSuzanne, jo diria que l'autora fa referència als cabells, no pas al rostre. Fins i tot havia pensat que això que s'hi posaven era laca... Però, és clar, no estic segura que la laca ja existís llavors (si més no, com la coneixem nosaltres).

He buscat informació sobre la història dels pentinats, però segueixo igualment perduda.

Gràcies


----------



## MarieSuzanne

A l'època de la Revolució Francesa, per exemple, i abans, es posaven pols de maquillatge als cabells (o a la perruca). Si dius "empolsat" estàs dient "brut de pols", no pas maquillat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

MarieSuzanne said:


> A l'època de la Revolució Francesa, per exemple, i abans, es posaven pols de maquillatge als cabells (o a la perruca). Si dius "empolsat" estàs dient "brut de pols", no pas maquillat.


 
Gran ajut, el teu, MarieSuzanne: te n'estic molt agraïda.

TPS


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Me n'alegro molt, d'haver-te ajudat.


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:

Encara no s'ha resolt el problema dels "cushions", no sé a què es refereix... some small cushions they wrapped hair around to increase the size of the hairdo?  

Orreaga


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Orreaga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Encara no s'ha resolt el problema dels "cushions", no sé a què es refereix... some small cushions they wrapped hair around to increase the size of the hairdo?
> 
> Orreaga



M'imagino que sí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo també m'ho imagino així, Orreaga. Tot plegat em remet a una espècie de Maria Antonieta.


----------

